# If Heaven had Trees.....



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay folks I promise this time to keep my post relatively short words wise.

Last night I went for a walk with my dog and grabbed some new forks while I was at it. I have been wanting to get a hold of some Sumac to give a go.... I know everyone grumbles here, it is a crap plant and yes quite soft, yet when bake dried it becomes quite hard and has layers inside it much like plywood. After bake drying, I can just barely make a mark in it with my finger nail, meaning it is quite acceptable...Along with that it has a pretty open grain so has less of a tendency to crack...and it is BEAUTIFUL!

I was inspired to do some Sumac after staring for hours at DH's fork : http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry13251 
It has such a magnificent look about it....makes me want to eat it, or steal it, or something!









So here you go! My first Sumac fork, this was actually a *trial* run to see if it would even work, as I have 3 other thick ones that will allow for more carving and an even better marbling affect. But before I went and wasted them with a first time trial, I utilized the smallest one I had, honestly I'm delighted with the result. Also, if there ever was a controversy over copying someone's natural, this would be it.....they aren't exact but they are pretty darn well close.

Alright, here are they pics: the ones outside are the frame with about 5 coats of polyurethane on it, had to do it before light was gone, the ones indoors are the finished product with 8 coats. I think poly was the best option to magnify its beauty ....




























More pictures, I took so many because it captivated me...and I don't want it to be too picture heavy...

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0396.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0407.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0408.jpg

After 8 coats, the indoor lighting doesn't quite show the aura about it, but it's too dark now...

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0414.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0409.jpg

Thanks for looking, can't wait to hear what you have to say about this one!









Regards - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Another great job John.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Real nice fork.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

All trees need pruning! Nice tree fork!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent work John. Great buildup on your finish too. Your skills are exponentially progressing and that wood is very complementary. Can't wait to see more as I too have several sumac forks drying and in line to hurl stones soon.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is really nice looking with the heartwood showing in the shaped areas. Nice finish! It would be interesting to get a really large fork and carve down to heartwood. The color reminds me of Osage or Mulberry. Does Sumac darken in color with age like Osage?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John -- beautiful fork! Good work.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting wood, great craftsmanship to


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the sumac from the first time I saw a post with a photo of a sumac fork. CAPTIVATING!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sumac works John! I like it and know where to get some. It's all over the place around here. I thought it was too soft. Excellent! I also want to get a hold of some of that Arborvitae that DH was using. I've been keeping a sharp eye on the neighbors Arbo shrubs while I Snowblow their driveways! Guy across the street has a real big Arbo shrub with a good sized fork in it







. I think with some continued driveway cleaning, it may have my name on it!







Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a thing of beauty, right there.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Sumac works John! I like it and know where to get some. It's all over the place around here. I thought it was too soft. Excellent! I also want to get a hold of some of that Arborvitae that DH was using. I've been keeping a sharp eye on the neighbors Arbo shrubs while I Snowblow their driveways! Guy across the street has a real big Arbo shrub with a good sized fork in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tree is asking you to prune it! Go for it!


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow i didn'nt realise that Sumac was such a nice wood. I've got a big one growing in my garden. I'm off to get the saw


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great fork and interesting wood!!!
Now I have to use the google translator to look what sumac is in German and than I have to go for a walk!

Looks really amazing!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, it is "Essigbaum" in German!
Now I have some ideas, where I can find two or three of them...


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

A work of art. Well done Bane. It looks like you have something quite exceptional there. Frogman


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

great work love how the layers come out with the shaping.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

http://landscaping.about.com/cs/landscapecolor/a/sumac.htm Might be pretty to look at, but SUMAC and its cousin AILANTHUS are way to weak for a decent and safe fork I. M. O. These are really invasive weeds and hard to get rid of . Nice work, but I.M.O not safe to use as a sling shot.That stuff some are calling HEART WOOD is pulp, not wood at all.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Marbles, as long as you don't make a small thin plinker, I think it is plenty strong. I shot that slingshot for a long time and found it plenty strong. I have never found a natural fork that was too weak for a slingshot as long as the forks are about as big around as your thumb. I have pine forks that are good strong slingshots. (I wouldn't try hitting them with a 45 cal. lead ball thru Fish Hunter bands, but for anything less, no prob.) Naturals grow that way and are not subject to the explosive dangers that slabs are. But just keep 'em hefty on the softer woods. Why don't you make one and try it for yourself?

@ Torsten, you won't be able to get a strong fork out of that wood if you stick to your small styles. (I don't think.)


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That is one sweet looking natural!!









Just goes to show were probably turning a blind eye to some of the best forks!! I will never look at a bush the same again


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Its your face and eyes at stake, growing up I always used natural forks but not out of weeds like that, now I only use home made bent frames and tubes. Like I said pretty to look at to make some wooden spoons maybe I M O, the beauty of a natural fork is it being thin and strong but thats just me .


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Took the words right out of my my DH! But thank you, I don't have much time this morning so I'm going to day replies to this one in spurts....

First and foremost thank you all for the kind comments!



> Excellent work John. Great buildup on your finish too. Your skills are exponentially progressing and that wood is very complementary. Can't wait to see more as I too have several sumac forks drying and in line to hurl stones soon.


Thanks Flip, I'm just striving to improve with every one, if I ever become nearly as good as you when it comes to crafting a slingshot, I'll be one happy guy.











> That is really nice looking with the heartwood showing in the shaped areas. Nice finish! It would be interesting to get a really large fork and carve down to heartwood. The color reminds me of Osage or Mulberry. Does Sumac darken in color with age like Osage?


Thanks Chuck, as I said I have 3 other large sumac forks that will be both stronger, and more open to carving and an increased "marbling affect". As to the darkening with age, I have no clue, this fork was a 2 days turnaround, harvest, bake, and then work and coat.......if I can be patient enough to let one hang around and dry I'll let you know.











> I love the sumac from the first time I saw a post with a photo of a sumac fork. CAPTIVATING!


It really grabs a hold of ya doesn't it Ray? Hard to believe such a soft, "useless", weed like plant could end up looking so handsome!

I'll get to everyone's comments later when I have some more time....

All the best -John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Marbles said:


> Its your face and eyes at stake, growing up I always used natural forks but not out of weeds like that, now I only use home made bent frames and tubes. Like I said pretty to look at to make some wooden spoons maybe I M O, the beauty of a natural fork is it being thin and strong but thats just me .


Marbles, it wouldn't make for a decent spoon. But it makes a good slingshot. All I can do is tell you from experience.

I shot a lot with it and it would take any bandset I had. How strong do you think a slingshot has to be anyway? I think the fibrous, grass-like makeup of this wood is what makes it strong and resistant to dangerous fork hits -- it is probably more likely to shred than shear or explode. The one I made was about 1-1/4 inches thick -- and nothing I did could make it flex. I weigh 230 and leaned all my weight on the fork and it just laughed at me. In comparison, one of Fish's hunter forks will actually flex under the strain of his bands.

So, yes it's a weed. I was skeptical too. But I tried it and I liked it. And I don't think it's dangerous. John's fork is thinner than mine, and he used a microwave on it so I can't vouch for his, but I hope he and others will continue to experiment with this wood. Just be careful.









P.S. I'm not too fond of thin forks (or women) myself. I like 'em stout and curvaceous.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats fine, its just not for me, have fun but be careful and use common sense above all else.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Dan, Locko, Torsten, Frogman, DM, and Dgui!



> Sumac works John! I like it and know where to get some. It's all over the place around here. I thought it was too soft. Excellent! I also want to get a hold of some of that Arborvitae that DH was using. I've been keeping a sharp eye on the neighbors Arbo shrubs while I Snowblow their driveways! Guy across the street has a real big Arbo shrub with a good sized fork in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it Gary! Once I make my thicker forks they will be as sound as any hardwood, I can barely make a fingernail mark on the outside white, and the 8 coats of poly afterward helped a bit too. Sumac is very invasive, hardy, and overpowering to undergrowth, that stuff will shoot right up like bamboo and out compete anything..... Don't hold back on that Arbo fork you have your eye one, maybe promise them if they give you 3 forks from them, you'll give them 1 slingshot out of the trio. It shouldn't be that hard to work with, and DH's fork was beautiful so that sounds like it would be worth it....... or just prune it under the cover of darkness









Locko and Torsten too, give it a try!! Honestly it's real easy to work, just make sure that your fork is nice and stocky to ensure safety, this one is a bit thinner than desired but it is just a trial run and will stand as a display/light bb band shooter. But beleive me a nice thick fork of this stuff will be perfectly fine, it has layers like plywood and the outside 3 are much like a hard wood when dry.



> That is one sweet looking natural!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John-boy, and you've got that right..... I wouldn't bat an eye at a Sumac or Arbo (pine) fork in the past, yet DH's work has proven that wrong, natural wood is well......naturally strong. Thanks to a few factors regarding, shape, makeup, fibers, thickness, grain, etc.

Regards - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Brilliant cat Bane and of course I like it. You make some great stuff and this one is probably one of my favorites of all those you've made. Keep it up!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright a little update, I finally got here banded up with some light single strand BB shooter thera-blacks courtesy of John-Boy. Its a blast to shoot in the back with 1/4", 5/16", and some 3/8" steel ...the cut is also perfect for my infinite supply if small 3/8" sized garden pebbles...

So far the fork is definitely strong enough, and as I stated a few times, it is just a trial fork before I move on and tackle chunky Sumac forks that have a lot of potential. Here it is tied on with 32 rubberbands at the forks, I shot the frame with another slingshot using 1/4" steel and it completely brushed off the hit, so I'm not worried. As with almost all natural woods, it is strong, especially for a slingshot......I am no Joerg I have other slingshots for strong bands, and again this was a trial.

Here it is:










@Jmp, again thanks for the kind comments, I'm glad you like....she is, if nothing else, a looker









Cheers -John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice going, John!


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been eying some sumac by my work. 
It is an overgrown wild one that's starting to grow into the parking lot. I think I should do my duty as a helpful co-worker and trim it back a bit!! 
What do you think? 
It has lots or branches that grow into two at an angle of about 90 degrees. I wonder if i can make anything out of them..LOL








I'll post some pictures If I find a use for them!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just cut another one this morning.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Toymaker said:


> I have been eying some sumac by my work.
> It is an overgrown wild one that's starting to grow into the parking lot. I think I should do my duty as a helpful co-worker and trim it back a bit!!
> What do you think?
> It has lots or branches that grow into two at an angle of about 90 degrees. I wonder if i can make anything out of them..LOL
> ...


You should be a helpful worker. And a quote I like, "a workman is worthy of his wages" $Y.YY


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just doing a little reading on Sumac. It says"The wood is fluorescent under UV radiation." 
I'm going to have to test this! That tidbit of Info might come in handy. For what i don't know yet.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Luce muy bonita tu resorteronta Juanito.

Felicitaciones!


----------

